# cannot remove chinese language



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

hello people. i have tried everything but still when i close the language settings window, chinese language is still there. i have also tried removing it from certain programs that may be using it but still no lack.

any more technical solution to my problem? thanx..


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

What exactly do you mean? Are you trying to uninstall Chinese from the language options? Set the language to something other than Chinese?


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

yes i am trying to completely remove the chinese language from the language options. i already have english and greek but chinese language keeps showing there after i remove it...


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

> I can't remove a language file.
> 
> 
> There are two reasons why this might occur:
> ...


Try uninstalling the Chinese LIP before you uninstall the Chinese language. Do this by finding it in Control Panel>Programs and Features and choosing "uninstall".


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

i do not have the chinese lip installed man..


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

hmmm... I'm guessing this is not the case, but make sure that you've already set another language as default before uninstalling. 

I'll get back to you about it as soon as I can, I've got a test tomorrow I've got to study for. Sorry...


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

i have..


----------



## furrypotato (Feb 12, 2008)

Just to revive an old thread.....

I've been having the exact same problem.

I assume I need to remove the Chinese LIP but cannot find any reference to it in the Programs & Features as advised.

any more clues by anyone would be appreciated.

Dylan


----------



## daRican (Feb 3, 2008)

does this ONLY happen when using a search engine like GOOGLE or the opening page of FIREFOX?


----------



## furrypotato (Feb 12, 2008)

daRican said:


> does this ONLY happen when using a search engine like GOOGLE or the opening page of FIREFOX?


Now I'm confused..... whats google or firefox got to do with it ?


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

i have a better solution: remove vista and install XP!


----------



## daRican (Feb 3, 2008)

the reason i asked that question, was my OS had a virus (Hijacker.ShopNav) that had a BHO (browser helper object) w/it that specifically attacked search engines. got it? & i already formatted my HD 5x's(using the long not the quick formatting)& installed win XP w/the same effect. got it? i even used GParted 2 erase the partition, 2 no avail.
NOW, can someone plz help me w/this problem? it's now been 2 mos. & i cannot use a search engine because i cannot read chinese.
i've used spyware doctor, avg as, avg av, avg anti-rootkit, panda online scanner, kapersky online scanner, trendmicro house call, symantec av, nod32!!
i used the DSS program hoping one of the tech forum people could see what i can't.
i guess my only otion is 2 buy another HD.


----------

